# ACURA TL or MAXIMA or 2007 CAMRY???



## Amd (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi guys,

I currently own a 2002 VW Passat. I have been very happy with this car, and have to say that the build quality is amazing. But now that I have driven around 120K KM on it, its time to say good bye to it and get something else.

I have been advised by many of my friends to slip into a Jap instead of German, mainly due to their reliability.

Now my question to all of you here is the cars on my list are:

2004 + Acura TL

2004 + Maxima SE or SL

2007 Toyota Camry

I hated the previous Camry's shape, so if I ended up getting a Camry, it will be the 2007 one.

Please advise what is the best car for the buck? Btw is the new (2004 +) Maxima a reliable car?

thanks.

Victor.:newbie:


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Amd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I currently own a 2002 VW Passat. I have been very happy with this car, and have to say that the build quality is amazing. But now that I have driven around 120K KM on it, its time to say good bye to it and get something else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amd (Jul 1, 2006)

Thank Shift for ur input....I personally liked TL's looks as well, the only thing thats making me swtich over to Maxima is the low maintenance costs! I heard that the TL's cost about the same as an Audi!!

I heard that the Maxima's 3.5 L has history of oil leaks?? is there any truth to it? and are the new 2004 + Maxima's any better in that aspect?

thanks.

Victor.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Amd said:


> Thank Shift for ur input....I personally liked TL's looks as well, the only thing thats making me swtich over to Maxima is the low maintenance costs! I heard that the TL's cost about the same as an Audi!!
> 
> I heard that the Maxima's 3.5 L has history of oil leaks?? is there any truth to it? and are the new 2004 + Maxima's any better in that aspect?
> 
> ...


I hadn't heard that but I know that the 2004+ Maximas have the VQ series of motors in them; one of the best motors in the world. Really the TL and the Maxima have about the same features, nothing sets one apart except the TL is a few thousand more expensive.


----------

